# Algae Eaters For 6.5gallon PT



## Deerfine (Oct 15, 2012)

After lurking on this forum and looking at advice for ages, I finally have a question to ask! 
I recently set up a simple planted tank for my betta, Mordecai (pictured here when I first bought him a year ago!)








It's doing really well so far, but there is some hair, or possibly thread, algae growing, can you guys suggest any good algae eating livestock? 
I was thinking about getting some oto catfish, but I'm afraid my tank might be too small to house them comfortably?


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

I find Ghost Shrimp to be really good at eating algae. However if you go the route of Ghost Shrimp find big ones, otherwise the betta will eat them. I had Ghost Shrimp in my 5 gallon and they kept the tank really clean, and then even ate the food that sank to the bottom so I didn't have to go fishing to take out the un-eaten food.

I had to put those larger shrimp in my 10 gallon while I was medicating my betta however, so after I was done medicating I bought more Ghost Shrimp, they were really small but I thought it would be fine, but they got eating. So just make sure you get bigger ones, as I said above.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i would say shrimp would be ok but i disagree there. they are for a normal tank.. but my male who was a year old ate full grown ghosts -.- and just bt them in half.. id personally say go with oto catfish. they are like a buck at petsmart. 2 at petco. great lil algae eaters. some say to keep them in larg groups. i have 3 in my tank and they are great. no more algae for me.. i hear people have no problem with just one. but i personally would sugest at least 3 i see mine swiming together and chasing one another all the time. dont go with suckerfish like common placo's also you dont have a big enough tank for cory's to school. so im sticking with the oto's here :3 GL


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

also you could go with a snail. not sure whats the best one for cleaning but look around the forum ik apple are good but have a huge bioload most ppl like mystery and nerlite snails.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A 6.5 gallon tank is too small for otocinclus. They are quite an active fish and they do prefer to live in groups of at least 4-6 individuals. Also they would consume nearly all the algae in a tank that size very quickly and unless you can successfully transition them onto other sources of food, it is not uncommon for them to starve. 

Also otocinclus really only eat soft algae. They will not touch certain types of algae, so it is no use putting them into a tank and expecting them to eat every last bit of algae if it is not what they naturally feed on. 

Really in a tank that size, shrimp or snails are the only option you have.


----------



## Deerfine (Oct 15, 2012)

Great! I think I'll go for some shrimp then, I did think about some snails but I'd rather something a bit livelier. He doesn't seem to have a particularly aggressive nature so hopefully they won't get eaten. Thanks!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

had no idea ottos needed such big tanks o.0 but be sure to only get a few shrimp dont wana overload the tank. and get the biggest you can prob. my boy was sweet as can be even with male guppys.. but boy did he love them shrimp -.- GL!

also fyi shrimp can jump out of your tank. so if your tanks hardly decorated. and you cant find it.. its prob gone to shrimp heaven by fishicide or the betta XC


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Try an amano. petco should have those for around $2. they are usually big enough for the betta to leave them alone.

just a bit on the otocinclus species. they prefer faster currents than that found in the typical betta tank. And their diets need to be supplemented after the algae is gone. as a poster above mentioned. they only eat softer algae. An amano shrimp in the other hand, eats just about any kind of algae as well as any other food you have to offer it


----------



## Deerfine (Oct 15, 2012)

I did some more research on shrimp type and amano does seem the best! Lots of people over on the planted tank forums recommending it for its algae eating. Unfortunately living in Scotland it's difficult to find good stocking fish stores (in my opinion), my local is a Dobbies but it's a chain and I doubt they'll stock freshwater shrimp, apart from cherries. I was thinking about getting them by post, but not sure if they would survive. Should I try or wait and source a breeder nearby?

Also! Thanks for the otocinclus info, I was really interested in them as I have a soft spot for catfish. But I'm going to wait until I get a much much bigger tank and get a group of cory cats.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I recommend at least a 15 gallon for otos  I had a siamese algae eater and 20+ was best only because of appetite!! :lol:

Snails and shrimp are definitely the best bet  I always found (just the drive from the city to where I live... 1-1.5 hour drive) my shrimp never lived :/ Search around in your area first. And I wish you luck!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> A 6.5 gallon tank is too small for otocinclus.


According to TFK, they only need 5 gallons...but you should have 3 of them....
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/oto-catfish/

so yeah, mite be a bit much for a 6G


----------



## Deerfine (Oct 15, 2012)

Just an update for everyone who gave advice!
Took a trip up to Dobbies today, and what luck! They had a load of shrimp species in stock, unfortunately no ghosts, but I took home 4 amano to try in my tank (had to stop myself buying up the all oto and cory cats, so cute!) along with a few new plants to provide heavier plant cover.
So far so good, Mordi was extremely curious at first, flaring and chasing them, but not nipping. He seems to have gotten used to them now, no flaring or indeed showing any interest in them at all. They look so nice in the tank I'm thinking about getting some more! Or maybe another species that'll breed, like ghost or cherry. And I've noticed they've nibbled some of the algae growing on my driftwood already, good sign!


----------

